# best foods for neon tetras



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

best foods for neon tetras


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Any "good" community food will suffice, ie the NLS line, Ocean Nutrition of Hikari Micro Pellets, Micro Wafers, etc.

I supplement with 'small' frozen foods ie daphnia and tubifex worms.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

The mixed flake food which I always carry on hand and use for all if not most of my fish consists of 3 types of flakes. 

This includes vitamin booster flakes, spirulina/veggie flakes, and colour enhancer flakes. I feed these all to my fish including the neons and they love it.
________


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

when mine are still small..and little rasboras etc. i boost them by starting with golden pearls or decap bbs eggs. or the 300 micros baby food. once settled..i crumble regular good quality flake. omega one is a good food.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

cool guys thanks


----------

